# Putting a healthy but old horse to sleep after his friend has passed.



## loubyfrog

Does anyone know if this normally happens?

A neighbour of mine had 2 smallish horses,one of them was 44 and the other was 35,they had a paddock and access to the meadow at the bottom of our street and lived good long lives.

Just spoke to the neighbour as i was on my way to walk the dog,he was doing some building work on the stable so i asked if he was getting another addition and he told me that both horses had been put to sleep 

The 44 yo horse had lost all his teeth and was stuggling to eat so was losing weight,the vet suggested the kindest thing was to let him go,he also said the best thing for the 35 yo horse was to also put him to sleep as he would miss and pine for his friend so much that within 6 months he would be gone and it would be cruel make him suffer for that long.....so the neighbour allowed the vet to put him to sleep too as he didn't know what to do for the best.

Is this common practice? I know the horses were very well bonded and close and would stay together constantly.

R.I.P boys.


----------



## Ang2

I think its scandalous that the vet suggested this. Yes its true that he may have pined and may have ended up also being pts BUT, he may, on the other hand, have been perfectly ok. To not have even given him a chance is disgraceful!


----------



## loubyfrog

Its not right is it....neighbour said he was considering seeing how the horse coped without his companion but the vet said it wouldn't be wise to do that and kind of forced his decision on him to pts.

We've lived on this street for 10 yrs and see the horses every time we go outside....so sad that they will no longer be there to peeping over the fence to say hello...especially when one could still be here


----------



## Ang2

The owner should make a complaint about this vet. They are supposed to save lives not pts out of convenience! What's even more sad, is that the owner didn't even want this.


----------



## toffee44

I think also you need to be very careful commenting on this as these are not your horses and you may not know the 100% true story for example this may have been a decision thought long and hard about the day one goes the other goes. Or is this a decision made and now the owner slightly regrets? As he is now thinking of the what ifs....

At those horses ages I am inclined to agree with the vet if they have known each other for very long it can kill a horse eventually loosing a friend and if they were mine I too would let two very old friends go together. But thats just me. Have you ever seen a horse loose its field mate and then be left alone. Even introducing a new horse into the field doesnt always work.

I am putting my old girl down as soon as she can have a few nice days unrugged. Shes been retired for a few years now and the day we stopped riding her she went down hill, its horrible watching a horse that was always a good doer and full of life potter about with no enthusiasm for anything and struggling to keep weight on and just stood in the corner of the field not doing much. She is healthy but mentally I believe she is depressed. My Choice My Horse. Some horses just cannot cope with a big change, they are very sensitive animals. I have heard of a few plough team horses if they loose their work mate they tend to follow soon after.


----------



## Elles

I would probably have had both horses pts at the same time too. Horses don't do well on their own and as both were at a good age and lived together so long, I don't think it would be fair either, so I agree with the vet and toffee. I would let two old guys go together too.


----------



## cava14 una

I wouldn't rule out doing the same we don't know all circumstances. I have twice put very elderly rats down when their cage mate died.


----------



## momentofmadness

loubyfrog said:


> Does anyone know if this normally happens?
> 
> A neighbour of mine had 2 smallish horses,one of them was 44 and the other was 35,they had a paddock and access to the meadow at the bottom of our street and lived good long lives.
> 
> Just spoke to the neighbour as i was on my way to walk the dog,he was doing some building work on the stable so i asked if he was getting another addition and he told me that both horses had been put to sleep
> 
> The 44 yo horse had lost all his teeth and was stuggling to eat so was losing weight,the vet suggested the kindest thing was to let him go,he also said the best thing for the 35 yo horse was to also put him to sleep as he would miss and pine for his friend so much that within 6 months he would be gone and it would be cruel make him suffer for that long.....so the neighbour allowed the vet to put him to sleep too as he didn't know what to do for the best.
> 
> Is this common practice? I know the horses were very well bonded and close and would stay together constantly.
> 
> R.I.P boys.


If two ponies have lived together for a long time... like them as you say and one has to be PTS.. then yes Id probably have the other 35 year old put to sleep.. as it would pine for its mate and it would probably kill it..

35 years for a horse or pony is some age... 35 is really old for them.. Not many get past 25... At least he new his pony wast suffering...

It would be cruel to make the pony suffer.. Ponies don't like being on their own....


----------



## Ang2

Sorry but you cant put a healthy animal to sleep on a hunch! Some pine and some don't!


----------



## RachJeremy

Do some of the people in this forum who are against this own several horses or work with them?! Because if so, i'm shocked at this. 

I for one would do the same as the owner, and agree with toffee44 and Elles. If you know horses, then you'll know the reasons for having two elderly ponies put down even if one is fine... Older ponies especially at that age, it would be hard to find a companion. The horse/pony would be on it's own for days/weeks/months until a suitable companion arrives, of which point the pony WILL pine and grieve it's friend's death. It happens, and i've seen it happen to an 18 year old mare after her friend was shot. 

And i agree with the fact that the owner knows the horse, but also normally the vet does too. We have a regular vet for Boycie, granted she doesn't know him well yet as we've only had Boycie one year, but the vet will know what is best for that horse, especially if they have been treating them, which given they're elderly is much more likely. 

In fact the horse that Boycie is kept with, the vet told the owner if he was left alone without a friend he knew for a few weeks, his health would get worse as he doesn't like being alone, which is why we done a good thing introducing Boycie before the mare he was with got taken away. Now him and Boycie are close, which begs the reason what would happen if one was to move or get put down? Of course Boycie would be fine, but vice versa - god forbid! - would the other horse cope? I don't think he would.

So those of you commenting saying it's cruel and the vet should be outed and complained about... You clearly have no idea how horses minds operate in situations like this. Nor have ever had a situation like this.


----------



## Ang2

RachJeremy said:


> Do some of the people in this forum who are against this own several horses or work with them?! Because if so, i'm shocked at this.
> 
> I for one would do the same as the owner, and agree with toffee44 and Elles. If you know horses, then you'll know the reasons for having two elderly ponies put down even if one is fine... Older ponies especially at that age, it would be hard to find a companion. The horse/pony would be on it's own for days/weeks/months until a suitable companion arrives, of which point the pony WILL pine and grieve it's friend's death. It happens, and i've seen it happen to an 18 year old mare after her friend was shot.
> 
> And i agree with the fact that the owner knows the horse, but also normally the vet does too. We have a regular vet for Boycie, granted she doesn't know him well yet as we've only had Boycie one year, but the vet will know what is best for that horse, especially if they have been treating them, which given they're elderly is much more likely.
> 
> .
> In fact the horse that Boycie is kept with, the vet told the owner if he was left alone without a friend he knew for a few weeks, his health would get worse as he doesn't like being alone, which is why we done a good thing introducing Boycie before the mare he was with got taken away. Now him and Boycie are close, which begs the reason what would happen if one was to move or get put down? Of course Boycie would be fine, but vice versa - god forbid! - would the other horse cope? I don't think he would.
> 
> So those of you commenting saying it's cruel and the vet should be outed and complained about... You clearly have no idea how horses minds operate in situations like this. Nor have ever had a situation like this.


FYI I know plenty about horses! YOU may want to support a trigger happy vet, but some of us would prefer to euthanize when necessary - not out of convenience


----------



## momentofmadness

I think if a person kept this horse alive... You wouldn't be looking out for his best interest.. you would be thinking of yourself... I also think you need to own a horse which is a herd animal to maybe understand...


----------



## Lel

I think they key thing is that the owner needs to make the decision as to what is best for ther horse, taking all the different factors into account.

In this situation maybe the vet didn't give the owner quite enough time to come to terms with the decision hence them now wondering "what if"...


----------



## Calvine

Ang2 said:


> I think its scandalous that the vet suggested this. Yes its true that he may have pined and may have ended up also being pts BUT, he may, on the other hand, have been perfectly ok. To not have even given him a chance is disgraceful!


They could have got him a little companion from one of the horse charities...a little elderly native which would be low maintenance and live out. And they would be doing the old horse, the companion and the charity a favour too.


----------



## toffee44

Horses are hard work and expensive and the owner may have decided a new horse was not the right way about it.


My mare when she lost a field mate she was attached to (she was in a herd but very one to one with a gelding) I couldn't catch her, she coliced and then would touch a bucket of feed for ages and she has companions.

Have seen horses really hurt themselves being left alone.

At the end of the day what is done is done, vets DO NOT go round shooting horses it's not a cheap way about it (£300 at least).


These were very old ponies and it would have been cruel to leave one on his own, getting another could have taken weeks and the existing horse may have not got on with him or visa versa. Old horses like us do tend to get set in ways.
I tried toffee with companions and it didn't work she didn't want to know and just pushed this horse round the field. 

I think if you posted this on a horse forum the reaction would have been that of mine, Rach Jeremy etc.


----------



## loubyfrog

Thanks for all your replies,The majority of you think that my neighbour and his vet think that they did the best thing for the healthy pony.

I know nothing about horses and their behaviour which is why i came on here for some knowledge....They were extremely close and if one pony was out of sight,the other would call out for him so after reading your posts i think the right decision was made also.

Thanks again for your honest opinions.


----------



## RachJeremy

Ang2 said:


> FYI I know plenty about horses! YOU may want to support a trigger happy vet, but some of us would prefer to euthanize when necessary - not out of convenience


I don't in any way support anyone who is 'trigger happy'... But we do not know the situation here anyway, i'm merely saying anyone who is completely 100% against this situation happening, clearly has no clue... As seen in posts above from people who are very experienced with horses, more so than myself, we know how a horse losing a friend can affect a horse. It can cause a depressed horse, which can follow up to it staving itself of food and water, panics and potentially even colic. And if two older ponies who've been together since a young age, and one has to be put down, the other pony may not respond well to being on it's own, even if only for a short time. And if a new pony is introduced it may only cause more and more stress... Plus, the even bigger situation, is the surviving pony is already elderly, what happens if you get a younger pony? You've then got to deal with how it would affect the younger pony if the two were to bond and the older one now had to be put down...?! There are many, many, many factors and reasons to put a healthy pony/horse down when it's field-mate has been.

And fact of the matter is most vets will know their patients... My vet knows Boycie far too well, to the point where he always gets landed with him regarding if he is busy or not, as he knows him quite well now. The owner and the vet made the decision. If a vet was so 'trigger happy', he would have most likely just shot both ponies without talking it through with the owner properly. 
But, i am not against what they have done, as the long term affect on the surviving pony, can become a welfare case.


----------



## Ang2

RachJeremy said:


> I don't in any way support anyone who is 'trigger happy'... But we do not know the situation here anyway, i'm merely saying anyone who is completely 100% against this situation happening, clearly has no clue... As seen in posts above from people who are very experienced with horses, more so than myself, we know how a horse losing a friend *can *affect a horse. It *can* cause a depressed horse, which *can* follow up to it staving itself of food and water, panics and *potentially* even colic. And if two older ponies who've been together since a young age, and one has to be put down, the other pony *may* not respond well to being on it's own, even if only for a short time. And *if* a new pony is introduced it *may* only cause more and more stress... Plus, the even bigger situation, is the surviving pony is already elderly, what happens if you get a younger pony? You've then got to deal with how it would affect the younger pony if the two were to bond and the older one now had to be put down...?! There are many, many, many factors and reasons to put a healthy pony/horse down when it's field-mate has been.
> 
> And fact of the matter is most vets will know their patients... My vet knows Boycie far too well, to the point where he always gets landed with him regarding if he is busy or not, as he knows him quite well now. The owner and the vet made the decision. If a vet was so 'trigger happy', he would have most likely just shot both ponies without talking it through with the owner properly.
> But, i am not against what they have done, as the long term affect on the surviving pony, can become a welfare case.


I was brought up with horses. To euthanize on if/can/may is shameful. Nobody - not even the vet- knows for sure, and he wasn't given a chance.


----------



## RachJeremy

Ang2 said:


> I was brought up with horses. To euthanize on if/can/may is shameful. Nobody - not even the vet- knows for sure, and he wasn't given a chance.


Actually an owner would know. If you take a horse away from it's friend even if just out of sight, sometimes the horse will go mad... My horse goes mental if his friend gets taken out for a hack and he's left alone, even if we stand with him and try to calm him down he still breaks into a sweat and refuses to eat his food until his friend comes back.

I was brought up with horses too... I went to college to study equine, i now currently work at a small eventing yard helping with youngsters and hunters. We had a whole debate about this at college and most of us, would agree with the owner of the pony in this situation. I'm pretty sure if the owner thought she could keep him alive they would have... Vets don't have power, they can't shoot without permission. So it's the owners call. So therefore, no one here can say whether it's fair or not or even if it's cruel and the horse wasn't given a chance. Unless the owner comes on here and tells you all the story no one will ever fully understand the reasons... But, if you had an animal or two that you knew would struggle how on earth do you think it's fair to keep an animal suffering in depression because it's lost a friend? In my opinion that IS cruel. And rather selfish. The owner knows the horse better than any of the posters who are against their decision, so i think everyone should pipe down and stop saying it's wrong and cruel and all that, because it really isn't.


----------



## RachJeremy

loubyfrog said:


> I know nothing about horses and their behaviour which is why i came on here for some knowledge....*They were extremely close and if one pony was out of sight,the other would call out for him* so after reading your posts i think the right decision was made also.


Ang2 (whatever your user is, can't remember off the top of my head), i believe this gives you your answer. The ponies were attached... I would love to see, if this happened to you, if you owned this pony, you put one down, then the one left lands colic because it's going mad because it's all of a sudden alone, or doesn't calm down... How would you feel having put a poor elderly pony through that? Sorry, if in any way i seem rude by posting this, but if you are so experienced with horses... You would understand how unfair this is on the pony left alone. Any horse person would.


----------



## toffee44

Ang2 said:


> I was brought up with horses. To euthanize on if/can/may is shameful. Nobody - not even the vet- knows for sure, and he wasn't given a chance.


I just hope the owner never reads this. What a horrible statement saying the decision was shameful.

I'm sorry but PTS is the right option in many different situations there is a big difference to animals living and animals existing.


----------



## Ang2

RachJeremy said:


> Ang2 (whatever your user is, can't remember off the top of my head), i believe this gives you your answer. The ponies were attached... I would love to see, if this happened to you, if you owned this pony, you put one down, then the one left lands colic because it's going mad because it's all of a sudden alone, or doesn't calm down... How would you feel having put a poor elderly pony through that? Sorry, if in any way i seem rude by posting this, but if you are so experienced with horses... You would understand how unfair this is on the pony left alone. Any horse person would.


If the horse/pony was showing signs of stress/depression then euthanasia may be an option. HOWEVER, how does anyone know for sure? I don't believe in euthanising healthy animals on a 'what if'! The vet gave this advice to the owner without any other options.


----------



## toffee44

Ang2 said:


> I was brought up with horses. To euthanize on if/can/may is shameful. Nobody - not even the vet- knows for sure, and he wasn't given a chance.





Ang2 said:


> If the horse/pony was showing signs of stress/depression then euthanasia may be an option. HOWEVER, how does anyone know for sure? I don't believe in euthanising healthy animals on a 'what if'! The vet gave this advice to the owner without any other options.


You don't know that!!!!!!

I want this thread thread to stop now as you are judging someone's very intimate and difficult decision

I'm sure the owner knew the ponies very well and made a decision he/ she felt was in best interest and gave consent to the vet. 
But what your now saying is not up for discussion the owner is not the OP it's not right to discuss some ones choice to PTS or not.


----------



## Ang2

toffee44 said:


> You don't know that!!!!!!
> 
> I want this thread thread to stop now as you are judging someone's very intimate and difficult decision
> 
> I'm sure the owner knew the ponies very well and made a decision he/ she felt was in best interest and gave consent to the vet.
> But what your now saying is not up for discussion the owner is not the OP it's not right to discuss some ones choice to PTS or not.


This is a general discussion on the rights and wrongs of euthanasia. Is it your thread? If you don't want to read the opinions of others - don't read it!


----------



## Calvine

I rather got the impression from the original poster's second post that the owner possibly felt the vet decided for him whereas he would have liked to give it a while to see if the remaining pony might cope OK. Maybe I misunderstood the wording of LoubyFrogs post?


----------



## RachJeremy

Ang2 said:


> This is a general discussion on the rights and wrongs of euthanasia. Is it your thread? If you don't want to read the opinions of others - don't read it!


Well then you should respect the owners decision and vets opinion on the matter of the pony's welfare... You're entitled to your opinion, but you're making it out that anyone who does do this is cruel, therefore you are not allowing anyone to have an opinion for putting an animal to sleep with apparently no chance.


----------



## Ang2

RachJeremy said:


> Well then you should respect the owners decision and vets opinion on the matter of the pony's welfare... You're entitled to your opinion, but you're making it out that anyone who does do this is cruel, therefore you are not allowing anyone to have an opinion for putting an animal to sleep with apparently no chance.


And you should respect mine! I don't believe in pts a healthy animal without looking at other options. The owners decision was based on advice from the vet. I certainly would not have done this without giving this pony a chance of life.


----------



## RachJeremy

Ang2 said:


> And you should respect mine! I don't believe in pts a healthy animal without looking at other options. The owners decision was based on advice from the vet. I certainly would not have done this without giving this pony a chance of life.


Never said i didn't respect yours... It just shocks me as much as it'd shock you are our different views. Unfortunately it's one of the downsides of opinions and people who 'think' they're right, when actually there is no right or wrong. I am not against this, but you are. But there's no need to go on and on and make out that you know better than others on this matter.

And to add on, the OP isn't the owner, we won't know what actually happened unless the OP posts and says what did... But most of the time a vet will not put a horse down without the owners consent and agreement. The vet merely suggested, which FYI is there JOB! I'd rather a vet tell me if it'd be a wise decision to put an animal to sleep or leave it to suffer. In my opinion.


----------



## AlexArt

I'd do the same if I were in the same situation no question, I would not leave a very elderly horse alone without it's long term buddy - it simply isn't fair on the animal which is the most important thing!! Why do people have such a fear of death? - there are far worse things than being dead, especially at the mo when soooo many horses are being shipped to the continent in horrendous conditions to be made into lasagne!! 
The owner obviously cared enough to get them pts, which costs around £250 each then £250 for disposal each!!, instead of £250 each alive into the owners pockets from the meat man to end up god knows where and suffering for who knows how long!! 
35 is very old for any horse and i very much doubt it was totally healthy, and what happens if the owner had rescued another elderly horse, and this one didn't like it or died not long after, they'd be in the same position with one horse on it's own! Horses are very expensive animals and a 35 yr old one is not going to be cheap to keep at all, and if they got another that is 2 walking vet bills, which they may not have been able to afford - if rescue had been an option, which I think would have been cruel at that age too, but if it had all the rescues are full and they don't have the resources to take a horse at the very end of its life as there are too many at the start who need help!?

I think it is far worse to save an animal for a short period when it will more than likely be miserable and depressed and will more than likely have tipped it over the edge and go down hill gradually instead of going together with it's friend? Saying the horse may not have pined is totallay daft - a horse has emotions just like we do, they may not show them the same way but a horse does pine for a fallen friend, even if you did get another, so it will certainly have been gutted at being on its own and loosing its security/friend/grooming partner etc!

I've seen peoples animals who are against euthanasia - they are the ones who suffer far more than any other and are usually kept going for purely selfish reasons, far longer than they should - it's awful to see!! A vet sees sick and dying animals all the time, and is familiar with animal behavior and their judgement is less clouded by emotion than that of the owner, and will be able to advise wether pts is the kinder option - the owner is the one who makes the final decision, it would be in the vets interest to prolong life as it would get them more money!
You say you are giving them a chance at life - I think you're mixing existence up with living and quality of life?!


----------



## Ang2

RachJeremy said:


> Never said i didn't respect yours... It just shocks me as much as it'd shock you are our different views. Unfortunately it's one of the downsides of opinions and *people who 'think' they're right*, when actually there is no right or wrong. I am not against this, but you are. But there's no need to go on and on and make out that you know better than others on this matter.
> 
> And to add on, the OP isn't the owner, we won't know what actually happened unless the OP posts and says what did... But most of the time a vet will not put a horse down without the owners consent and agreement. The vet merely suggested, which FYI is there JOB! I'd rather a vet tell me if it'd be a wise decision to put an animal to sleep or leave it to suffer. In my opinion.


LOL you mean you think youre right!

Im not going round and round in circles with you. You seem to want to push your opinion on me with snide comments referring to whether I think I know better than others. I have worked in animal rescue for many years and my personal decision would be to look at other options.


----------



## Born2BWild

Firstly, they are both very good ages for horses to live!

Unfortunately part of owning any animal is the decision us owners have to make when the time comes or even if unexpected and I'm so sorry for this persons loss.

I think each case needs looking at individually, not as a whole...

Given both horses ages and assuming they've lived together for years as best friends, this would have been the kindest thing to do...I would have done the same...letting them go together.

My horse is 21/22 years old, she doesn't cope on her own at all...she will run all day and stress herself out. She is best friends with a 30 year old horse...they love eachother and there's no separating them! I needed to worm count the other day so needed to separate them and they broke through the fencing to be with eachother. I can't predict who will go first as anything can happen but would have to consider the mentality and well being of both horses at the time. Hopefully they have many more years left together and can go peacefully at a grand old age.

But you need to access each situation as it comes and individually and in my opinion this sounds as though it was the right thing to do...

All the best to the owner who must be devastated x


----------



## RachJeremy

Ang2 said:


> LOL you mean you think youre right!
> 
> Im not going round and round in circles with you. You seem to want to push your opinion on me with snide comments referring to whether I think I know better than others. I have worked in animal rescue for many years and my personal decision would be to look at other options.


I have never said i am right. I stated MY opinion. You are the one who's created these circles you're are apparently going round in, because you can't accept other people's opinions, including the owner of the ponies who've been put down.


----------



## RachJeremy

Born2BWild said:


> Firstly, they are both very good ages for horses to live!
> 
> Unfortunately part of owning any animal is the decision us owners have to make when the time comes or even if unexpected and I'm so sorry for this persons loss.
> 
> I think each case needs looking at individually, not as a whole...
> 
> Given both horses ages and assuming they've lived together for years as best friends, this would have been the kindest thing to do...I would have done the same...letting them go together.
> 
> My horse is 21/22 years old, she doesn't cope on her own at all...she will run all day and stress herself out. She is best friends with a 30 year old horse...they love eachother and there's no separating them! I needed to worm count the other day so needed to separate them and they broke through the fencing to be with eachother. I can't predict who will go first as anything can happen but would have to consider the mentality and well being of both horses at the time. Hopefully they have many more years left together and can go peacefully at a grand old age.
> 
> But you need to access each situation as it comes and individually and in my opinion this sounds as though it was the right thing to do...
> 
> All the best to the owner who must be devastated x


Exactly the reason why i'm never against people putting animals down, even if the animal is healthy, and according to others should be given a chance. If you know your own pony/horse or even your cat and dog, you'd know if it was the best decision or not.


----------



## MissyThePony

I'm a little on the fence at this. I can see where the vet is coming from, horses can and quite often do pine for their herd mates who pass on and this can result in the remaining horse(s) stressing, not eating and just generally moping around. Due to the age of the other pony, I would be inclined to say there's nothing wrong with the vet's opinion and you do have to realize that the owner could have said no, vet didn't just put pony down off his own accord.

And I can also see from OP, or owner's point of view. Loss of one pony is very difficult, loss of two is devastating and I can't imagine the heart break they're going through at the moment. If pony hadn't being put down would owner have got a new field mate? And if so, what would have happened when older pony died? Would he have got another, and so on. I'm not being nasty and I am very sorry for your loss but there's people jumping on the vet like he's some sort of monster when from what i've read, he isn't.

Just my opinion and i'm prepared for someone to call me cruel or thoughtless 

RIP Ponies, Run free at Rainbow Bridge xxx


----------



## lilythepink

I have several horses and 2 old ponies.

1 shetland is around 40 but in good shape and good health even if he is slowing down a bit now. His constant companion for the last 19 years has been a sec A

The secA didn't do too well last winter even though both these ponies are stabled at night in winter and fed a feed and hay.

I would say the shetland is healthier than the secA. but the shetlands sight is failing.

If I had to have the secA PTS I would have the shetland done at the same time cos I know he would pine and struggle without his friend and there would be nobody else to keep him and stable him with..so I don't think the vet was out of order at all, in fact, it makes a change a vet saying something sensible and not keeping something alive at all costs.


----------



## MissyThePony

If it was me in that situation, I would have had both ponies put down.


----------



## MissyThePony

Okay, where do I begin?



Ang2 said:


> The owner should make a complaint about this vet. They are supposed to save lives not pts out of convenience! What's even more sad, is that the owner didn't even want this.


No, the owner should not. For one thing the vet is there to ADVISE which from reading OP's post is just what he did. The owner always has a choice in whether to put an animal down or not.



Ang2 said:


> Sorry but you cant put a healthy animal to sleep on a hunch! Some pine and some don't!


Very true. 
But what would you do in that situation? There's two elderly ponies, who have shared each other's company for years. One has to be put to sleep, leaving the other pony on it's own. Now due to losing a companion it's had for many years, this pony could pine or get depressed. So that's lack of eating (therefore losing condition and making itself ill) Panicking (could injure itself) and what about all the stress leaving this pony would have caused? Now yes, if this pony was in it's late teens it may have been a good idea to keep the pony alive as the owner could find a companion but with such an elderly pony it's not fair and could take ages for a new companion to bond with the new pony. And if it's a younger pony, what if it fought with the elderly one for dominance? More stress and probably injuries.



Ang2 said:


> If the horse/pony was showing signs of stress/depression then euthanasia may be an option. HOWEVER, how does anyone know for sure? I don't believe in euthanising healthy animals on a 'what if'! The vet gave this advice to the owner without any other options.


Yes, fair play to you here. There's always a 'what if' but horses don't tend to show signs of depression until it is severe. Now what would you have done if you had these ponies? Left the younger one to live on it's own, slowly getting depressed and therefore being miserable? Losing condition until a few weeks or months down the line you realize that this pony is now suffering and you need to call the vet out again? This would cause more stress to the owner at having to go through having a pony euthanized a second time in a short period of time.


----------



## lilythepink

I have several older horses now that I have had for many years. I have had my secA since he was 3months old and he is 19. I have had his companion the shetland for 19years. These 2 ponies didn't meet until they came to our farm.

They have always been kept together. the shetland hates kids and is a driving pony but hasn't been used for years. He is now 40.

When they were younger, they didn't mind as much being separated. One winter I loaned the secA to a friend for her granddaughter and the shetland didn't seem to be too bothered, that was 15 years ago.

As they have got older, it has now become a real wrench if they are not together,.If they get separated in the fields, they whinny to each other and the shetland panics.

If the secA had to be PTS, then I would have the shetland done at the same time. If the shetland had to go, the secA is reasonably healthy and only 19, then before I had the shetland PTS I would give it great thought.Prob would leave it and see. If the sec A were 5 years older, probably would have them both done together.

We have several other horses, the horses and these 2 ponies graze together but the secA and the shetland are bonded together so just more horsey company doesn't really matter.

Its nothing to do with money cos I don't pay livery etc and I have plenty stabling when I need it.

Its quality of life that counts. These 2 ponies have had a 1st class home since I got them, wouldn;t like for either to spend their last couple of years depressed or stressed.

I like the vet in this case, for once someone more bothered about animal welfare that making money.


----------



## sskmick

I don't usually post in this part of the forum simply because I know zilch about horses. I admire them though.

I wouldn't know how the horse would react on the loss of his companion but irrespective of the vet's advice I would have waited see how the horse copes.

After all the horse could suffer and go downhill on the other hand it might not and may have had a few more years left (not sure of the average life expectancy of a horse).

How very sad.

Do we know the name of vet - just to ensure I avoid that one.

I guess I'm wrong - Its very sad though.


----------



## MissyThePony

sskmick said:


> I don't usually post in this part of the forum simply because I know zilch about horses. I admire them though.
> 
> I wouldn't know how the horse would react on the loss of his companion but irrespective of the vet's advice I would have waited see how the horse copes.
> 
> After all the horse could suffer and go downhill on the other hand it might not and may have had a few more years left (not sure of the average life expectancy of a horse).
> 
> How very sad.
> 
> Do we know the name of vet - just to ensure I avoid that one.
> 
> I guess I'm wrong - Its very sad though.


It is highly likely that if the other pony was left, it would suffer from depression or anxiety causing it to lose condition and get poorly. It is known of horses (and other animals I think) to die of a 'broken heart' which is when the heart just packs in and this usually happens after a loss of a close friend.
It is very sad but it's better the other pony went at the same time, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## Ponies78

I've seen an elderly horse go rapidly downhill and die soon after her pair bond was pts. So I would definitely consider it.


----------

